# [erledigt] Mirrorprobleme

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute,

habe gerade auch noch mein Rechner daheim auf Gentoo umgestellt.

in der Chroot-Umgebung klappt alles super.

Nun wollte ich die Treiber für meine Nvidia Grafikkarte installieren mit

```
emerge -av nvidia-settings
```

Und dann kommt gleich diese Meldung.

```

Resolving "Mirroradresse" failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host adress ´ftp.ipv6.uni-muenser.de
```

bei emerge --sync bekomme ich diese Meldung

!!! getadrinfo failed for ´rsync13.de.gentoo.org´ [errno -2] Name or service not known

>>> Starting rsync with rsync13.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>>Checking server timestamp

rsync: getadrinfo: rsync13.de.gentoo.org 873: Name or servie not known

rsync error: error in socket IO (code10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.8]

>>>Retrying...

!!! Exhausted adresses for rsync13.de.gentoo.org

```

Ich verstehe das nicht bei der Installation gerade in der Chroot-Umgebung hatte er die Probleme noch nicht!

Woher kommt das?

Viel wichtiger wie löse ich es?
```

Last edited by lukasletitburn on Sat Jul 09, 2011 8:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lukasletitburn

Nachtrag:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

```
Mediacenter ~ # emerge --sync

!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync6.de.gentoo.org': [Errno -2] Name or service not known

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync6.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync6.de.gentoo.org 873: Name or service not known

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.8]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync6.de.gentoo.org

```

----------

## Max Steel

Lass mal die SYNC-Zeile aus der make.conf draußen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Resolving "Mirroradresse" failed: Name or service not known.
> 
> ...

 

Klingt nach einem DNS Problem

Teste doch zb mal ein ping 

```
ping -c3 ftp.ipv6.uni-muenser.de

oder auch

ping -c3 google.com
```

 Wenn das auch nicht klappt dann schau doch mal was in deiner /etc/resolv.conf gesetzt ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Lukas, ein [gelöster] Thread ohne Lösung ist für andere suchende User nutzlos. Magst du noch kurz beschreiben wie du es nun lösen konntest?!

danke

----------

## lukasletitburn

Da es ein neues System war und ich Keine Lust hatte zu suchen. Habe ich einfach das System neu installiert. Nicht Forumsfreundlich jedoch zielführend.

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Da es ein neues System war und ich Keine Lust hatte zu suchen. Habe ich einfach das System neu installiert. Nicht Forumsfreundlich jedoch zielführend.

 

In so einem Fall setze doch besser ein [erledigt] statt gelöst Präfix, denn eine Lösung in dem sinne ist es ja nicht...

(und am besten auch mit einem Leerzeichen zwischen der letzten Klammer und dem Titel) 

danke

----------

